

Calling All Hackers - thinkcomp

Calling All Hackers<p>If you know anything about coding and are angry with Congress over its handling of the debt crisis, unemployment, financial reform, health care, gun control, gay rights, or anything at all, we need your help.<p>Think Computer Foundation is putting together a project that is designed to make a substantial impact right now. We need your help to do it.<p>If you can make it tomorrow, August 8th at 6:00 P.M., come to the offices of the Foundation's for-profit sister company (Think Computer Corporation) at 3260 Hillview Avenue, Palo Alto, CA, 94304. We'll be handing out tasks to get things rolling.<p>E-mail info at thinkcomputer.org with any questions.
======
alorres
What about those that want to help but are unable, geographically, to attend?

~~~
thinkcomp
Send an e-mail to info at thinkcomputer.org.

